# Reboot (panic?) during "freebsd-update fetch"



## peerst (Aug 30, 2011)

On a freshly installed system (install almost all - incl source + a bunch of ports and their dependencies built):

When I was trying to update to the current patch level during *freebsd-update fetch*:


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 15 patches.....10.. done.
Applying patches...
```

there were no further messages (didn't see the console though) and the system rebooted.

Since I get this in /var/log/messages during the next reboot:


```
Aug 30 11:50:44 nix kernel: WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
Aug 30 11:50:44 nix kernel: WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted
Aug 30 11:50:44 nix kernel: WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
Aug 30 11:50:44 nix kernel: WARNING: /var was not properly dismounted
```

It looks like the system crashed.  As it looks I didn't get a kernel dump didn't configure it yet.

This happened on:


```
FreeBSD nix.stritzinger.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     
[email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## peerst (Aug 30, 2011)

Addendum, enabled kernel dumps and retried:

Now it just worked.

Looks like my system runs instable, but OTOH didn't crash during a lot of port building.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2011)

Surprise crashes are often hardware related.  Power supply, RAM, or heat issues are common.  Check your fans, inspect for bad capacitors (well, obviously bad ones), check voltages in BIOS (or with a meter), and run memtest.  Any dodgy customizations like overclocking are suspect.


----------



## peerst (Aug 31, 2011)

Running sysutils/memtest for the next time sysutils/memtest86+ in the night.

Hardware is new, so no visibly bad capacitors, voltages also ok.

Will set up temp and fan monitoring, but I don't suspect a thermal problem,  room is not hot and the board is in a roomy 4U 19" Case which is quite over-fanned, no extension cards and only one SSD in the case.


----------

